# Maxima won't stay on!



## Dsmclean08 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a 2000 nissan maxima and it won't stay on even if I press the gas. It turns on and few seconds later it shuts off. The check engine light is on and three codes came up. P0171, P0174, and P0300. What is the problem and how do I go about fixing it? please help!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Check your IACV for leaking coolant


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Two of the codes are for a system lean condition and the other is for a random misfire. There's a good chance you could have a mad mass air sensor or dirty MAS hotwire, but you would need to go through some diagnostic steps to confirm, such as checking fuel pressure, confirming there are no unmetered air leaks, etc.


----------

